# Deck without permit



## Daddy-0- (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, Had to remove the picture b/c I was fussed at. Will explain later.

There is something wrong here!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## High Desert (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

they used the wrong caulking behind the post;

the rain water will never get into the gutter because it's covered;

wrong color of vapor barrier on building; and

a cat is hiding on the roof under the deck (I can see his eyes glowing)

Seriously, there is a lot wrong with the picture, including supporting it off the roof. Maybe they should tear it down and start over, don't ya think.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

If they filled that gutter and downspout with concrete and a #4 rebar, does that count as an additional post and beam? :lol:


----------



## High Desert (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

I enlarged the photo and initially thought there were 2 cats hiding up there because there appeared to be 3 eyes glowing. But on closer inspection I realized it was just 1 cat smoking a cigarette


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

The outside rain water gets in the gutter, comes into the house, down the down spout, under the deck, and then back out to daylight. The light you see in the top is daylight but they told me that the cat likes to wait there for the squirrels to come in.  :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

Let us know how the repair, teardown or fall down turns out. It really looks like a mess to me and too many violations to even start counting.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

I'd like to see what all the fuss was about.

New picture coming soon or no?


----------



## PORTEOUS (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

Funny, I just did a contractor change on a, well what could have been a nice deck, the h/o called me concerned about some of the issues she was having w/ her current contractor, boy was she spot-on, nothing like the plans showed, the main beam had a 3/4" sag in the middle screwed to the 6x6's w/ tec-screws yes there were three posts, the stairs were way non-compliant, as a matter of fact the bottom step was 11 1/4", the rest were 7", well except for the top step which was 9". The contractor left 3 1/2" of 4x4 post to fasten to the deck, fastened w/ two lags, still not enough to get proper anchorage or support, anyway I ran my list up to eight items and terminated the inspection, a couple days later I recieved the call she was changing contractors. Oh yeah, this deck WAS permited, omg what a mess, the previous contractors name was some fencing company, go figure. Bill, P.S. I'm PM'ing the county about this site, thanks again JAR! :roll:


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit

Sorry folks, I was asked to remove the picture because the working without a permit case is still ongoing. Hopefully I can repost it after the inspections and corrections are over.


----------



## beach (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Deck without permit



> [i enlarged the photo and initially thought there were 2 cats hiding up there because there appeared to be 3 eyes glowing. But on closer inspection I realized it was just 1 cat smoking a cigarette/quote]
> 
> I just blew chips on my screen..... :lol:


----------

